# Door Catch Replacement



## MrGaz (Nov 8, 2009)

Has anybody replaced their Autotrail door catch as per picture one (Veneta)
Ours is now worn and no longer keeps the door open in windy conditions
It appears only to be riveted to the GRP wall skin so not sure where it gets its strength
I was thinking of replacing it with an alternative type as per picture 2 (Viva)
I am interested to know if anybody has done this and used screws or rivets to do it (plus Sikaflex)


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

Hi there, got the same problem on my Mohawk, and am doing the same, I think I will screw mine.
Eddie.


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

My Apache has this as the habitation door stay.
The female bit on mine got trashed when the wind caught the door. I was able to replace it very easily.


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

*Door catch*

My Apache has the same catch as Bill_OR . Had a replacement after 18 months and they have both been useless. Use a bungee cord attached to the door latch and body underskirt to make sure the door does not blow shut in the slightest breeze.

Nidge


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Catches are plentiful at any caravan shop but until you get one if you heat up the mouth your catch until it becomes soft and squeeze it shut a little bit with pliers it will set hard again in that position and give it some more life.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

They are plentiful and do have a finite life. If you can buy a box of them, they will soon be used up, My van has three sets and my dealer estimated a life of a year if we travel in hot countries. To be honest mine last a bit longer but they still all need replacing again. The plastic begins to lose its shape when very hot and will no longer have enough grip to hold back doors in a wind.
This is a difficult balance between too strong and brittle in the winter, then too soft and weak in the heat...... it is a cheap answer that does not last well.

Alan


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

my Spanish equivalent lasted two months from new when a gust of wind threw the door open and forced the space wider as the stay had gone all the way (if this is making sense ) so I coiled a piece of garden wire round the stay part and covered with white tape,forcing the space narrower its a bit stiff to push in and pull out but has lasted 18 months in all conditions so far !!


----------

